# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell

## crystalsea

Anyone been watching this?  It is a drama based on a book that I was told was a good book if you like magic and all that kind of thing (which I do!), it is on BBC1 on Sundays, at the moment it is still on BBC IPlayer.

I am enjoying it so far (I have also read the book)

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I haven't started watching it yet though I have recorded it.  I'm looking forward to it and I'm glad you're enjoying it.  :Smile: 

I haven't read the books but I probably will if I enjoy the series.

----------

